# Need to buy a ADSL modem/router



## bbalegere (Jun 12, 2012)

I have a BSNL Broadband connection.
I have been using Huwaei MT841 ADSL Modem(supplied by BSNL).

This modem giving me some problems.
So I want to buy a new ADSL modem with good Wi Fi

Which ADSL modem would be suitable?

I would like to buy an ADSL modem with Wifi, preferably from Linksys,Netgear, DLink etc.

Can anybody please post the model number of a good ADSL wireless modem?

It would also useful if that modem is compatible with Tomato or DD-wrt firmwares.


----------



## cgi86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dlink and belkin are the more popular brands.  Check at flipkart For prices.  You may get it cheaper at local market. Dlink is about 1. 9 k. why the need for compatability? pls explain.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 12, 2012)

GO for this
D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router | Router | Flipkart.com
or 
This
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com
Depending upon your budget.


----------



## bbalegere (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the replies.

What is the major difference between D-Link DSL-2730U and D-Link DSL-2750U other than the wireless speeds?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 12, 2012)

bbalegere said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies.
> 
> What is the major difference between D-Link DSL-2730U and D-Link DSL-2750U other than the wireless speeds?



You can connect USB devices (Data card,USB pen drives, external HDD) in 2730 300MBPS version


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> You can connect USB devices (Data card,USB pen drives, external HDD) in 2730 300MBPS version



I don't think so.. USB port is for connectivity just like the ethernet ports..



bbalegere said:


> What is the major difference between D-Link DSL-2730U and D-Link DSL-2750U other than the wireless speeds?


AFAIK,
DSL-2730U supports IEEE 802.11b/g 
DSL-2750U supports IEEE 802.11b/g/n


----------



## Tenida (Jun 12, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> I don't think so.. USB port is for connectivity just like the ethernet ports..
> 
> 
> AFAIK,
> ...



Check the specification here
D-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router



> USB 	USB printing
> USB storage
> Compatible 3G USB adapter connection


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Check the specification here
> D-Link Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router



Hmmm.. Manual doesn't have any info on that. Pretty confusing..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 12, 2012)

Then check this video
[YOUTUBE]pWAAPY0jvyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenida (Jun 16, 2012)

You can check this ADSL router too.

*Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router*


----------

